# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Βοηθεια σε σχεδιο Θερμοστατη λεβητα

## wolverine

Καλησπερα
Καλησπερα

Εχω αυτο το θερμοστατη ,ερχονται 4 καλωδια και θελω να το συνδεσω αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το κυκλωμα σωστα και φοβαμαι μην το χαλασω.
Η φαση ειναι το μαυρο
το γκρι ειναι ο ουδεττερος
το κοκκινο ειναι ο καυστηρας
και το κιτρινοπρασινο η γειωση3.jpg

 εχει ακροδεκτες στο σχεδιο P,N και P1 ,N1.
Ton P1 και το Ν1 τα εχει βραχυκυκλωμενα με 220 σε κυκλο.ΕΚει μπαινει η φαση και ο ουδετερος?
Ενω το P παει στο διακοπτικο on/off και το N στο θερμοστατη.

Αναφερετε μου τους ακροδεκτες και οχι νουμερα μονο P,N,P1,N1-ετσι.Γιατι στο νουμερο 2 εχει το 3 και μετα το 2 δηλαδη 13245...και θα γινει μπερδεμα.

----------


## vasilllis

Τι μπερδεμα θα γίνει;πιο ξεκαθαρα δεν μπορουσε να τα γράψει (δεν κοιταξα το σχεδιο ).Βαλε τα ετσι οπως στο λεει.Αν θεωρεις οτι δεν μπορεις βρες εναν γνωστο να ξερει απο ηλεκ.σχεδια.

----------


## wolverine

> Τι μπερδεμα θα γίνει;πιο ξεκαθαρα δεν μπορουσε να τα γράψει (δεν κοιταξα το σχεδιο ).Βαλε τα ετσι οπως στο λεει.Αν θεωρεις οτι δεν μπορεις βρες εναν γνωστο να ξερει απο ηλεκ.σχεδια.


Χαχαχα οντως δεν γινεται μπερδεμα.
Απλα ηθελα καποιον να μου πει που μπαινει η φαση και που ο καυστηρας .Αποφοιτος Ημμυ ειμαι αλλα δεν εχω ξανασυνδεσει τετοιο πραγμα και φοβαμαι μην το καψω.Δεν υπαρχει κανεις εδω?Ρωτησα δυο ατομα και μου λενε δυο διαφορετικες συδεσεις και εχω μπερδευτει!!!3.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

Το p1-N1 ειναι φαση και ουδετερος για λαμπακι.το P και το N ειναι η φάση και ο ουδετερος αντιστοιχα..το 2 είναι το κοκκινο και παει και στο P1(οπως και το Ν παει στο Ν1)

----------

